
 2011 The Year Of Android vs iPhone - who wins? - wglb
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/12/2011-the-year-of-android-vs-iphone-who-wins.html
======
Bud
Remarkably uninsightful; contains every bit of overused pablum usually
contained in articles about Apple since about 1990.

